
Show HN: Dediddo – a NOT-minimalistic to-do list (for recurring, complex tasks) - soneca
https://www.dediddo.com/
======
Caveman_Coder
Okay...What's so special about this simple to-do list app? I remember making
one of these in my Intro to Java course back in college...So much disruption
:)

~~~
soneca
I am not sure if it is a genuine question or a patronizing comment, but...
let's use the principle of generosity right? :)

My idea is that most to-do lists are very simple and focus on a minimalistic
UI. Which is great if you just need bullet points and have all of the
necessary info to perform the task in your mind (or elsewhere). For my
personal use, I needed a to-do list with more room to include more detail and
register notes on every iteration of a recurring task. That's the use case of
Dediddo.

And for what is worth, I do not plan to disrupt any industry. I plan to find a
niche for an approach that is kind of lacking in current popular to-do lists
apps. What do you think about this use case? Do you think there is a niche out
there?

~~~
synapse0
How does it compare to Toodledo?

~~~
soneca
My approach is to make everything skimmable, making it easier to get the
context without too much clicking.

Obviously, Toodledo has much more features, but I think this is the basic UI
design choice that differentiates Dediddo from Toodledo.

